

Krugman on housing in 2005 - cause sometimes it's fun to go back in time - jgamman
http://www.nytimes.com/2005/08/08/opinion/08krugman.html

======
MaysonL
One reason some Krugman posts are both useful and inevitable on HN: he's been
right about a lot of important things a lot more often than he's been wrong.

~~~
jayro
It would be really interesting to see a list of posts where he's been right as
well as a list where he's been wrong. In fact, it would be great if there was
a site that hand a right and wrong list for all the major economic and foreign
policy pundits in order to see some accountability.

